# Leaving Dubai but have a Mortgage



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, What are the implications of leaving Dubai after a number of years whilst retaining a property here with a mortgage to be rented out ?
Thank you


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You rent out the property. 

Collect the rent. 

Pay the mortgage and service fees. 

What more do you need to know? As long as the mortgage isn't in arrears there's no problem. 

Ah, but if you're returning to Ireland are you expected to declare the rent as overseas income?

Best speak to an Irish tax authority on this.



dubaisky said:


> Hi, What are the implications of leaving Dubai after a number of years whilst retaining a property here with a mortgage to be rented out ?
> Thank you


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Tally Ho, just that i read somewhere that 'any' outstanding fees in this case a mortgage would be frozen upon cancelling my residency status ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Given the number of properties in Dubai owned by overseas investors I'm sure that's not the case.

But speak to the bank in any event. It may come down to the t's and c's in your mortgage agreement.



dubaisky said:


> Thanks Tally Ho, just that i read somewhere that 'any' outstanding fees in this case a mortgage would be frozen upon cancelling my residency status ?


----------

